# Muay Thai Training Motivation- Supergirl Jaroonsak Muay Thai gym



## John146muaythai (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 10, 2020)

She's got some tricky knees there.  They are like a hybrid knee /kick.


----------



## WhiteBeltNoStripe (Dec 14, 2020)

That is a different "knee" kick.  Interesting.  She appears to have some power with it as well!


----------



## John146muaythai (Dec 19, 2020)

I love this technique she uses


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 19, 2020)

Those are some cool knees. I’ve seen elements of that technique in other fighters and practiced bits of it myself, but I don’t think I’ve seen anyone else throw them exactly like that. It’s sort of like she’s using the body mechanics for a front stomp kick, but delivering the knee/shin I,pact instead.


----------



## John146muaythai (Dec 30, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Those are some cool knees. I’ve seen elements of that technique in other fighters and practiced bits of it myself, but I don’t think I’ve seen anyone else throw them exactly like that. It’s sort of like she’s using the body mechanics for a front stomp kick, but delivering the knee/shin I,pact instead.


yep. It's a very good technique


----------

